# Servicing Wisconsin Accessories



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's three pages on servicing and testing the delco starter/generator on wisconsin engines. Also includes flywheel alternator. 

For a parts breakdown on the starter/generator see the wisconsin TRA-10D/Tr-10D manual pages 37-38

first page


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

second page


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

last page


----------



## chuckcnm (Aug 29, 2011)

*Wisconsin flywheel alternator.*

Has anyone put on an aftermarket altenator on a Wisconsin, something a little more easier to work on and cheaper.


----------

